
Apple Has a Vladimir Putin Problem - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90456530/apple-has-a-vladimir-putin-problem
======
SavageBeast
Apple should balk and just pull out of Russia over the whole thing. At $3
billion market size for iPhones (according to the article they were not clear
if $3B was TAM or rather the iPhone segment of a broader mobile market), that
means somewhere between 3 and 6 million Russians are going to be forced to
abandon their iPhones. Nothing is more pitiful than watching a long time
iPhone user try to operate an Android device. Thats how you end up with a
Russian Spring kind of situation right there.

~~~
vladsbf777
iphones will not cause a russian spring of any kind whatsoever. russia is not
even directly connected to the internet.

~~~
SavageBeast
Thanks for this piece of information - the full extent of internet censorship
in Russia never really crossed my mind - so I did some googling
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_Russia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_Russia))
to get up to speed. If there are any better reads on the subject please let me
know. Thanks for teaching me something!

